
A server crash has halted all AirIndia operations globally, thousands stranded - sunnykgupta
https://twitter.com/airindiain/status/1121973677568827393
======
sunnykgupta
How dependent are we on technology to run the economy. Shouldn't a system this
reliant on technology have sufficient contingency plans and regular mock-
failure-tests every often?

